

Starting tomorrow, it will be the Fantastic Three. - davidjhall
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/comic-riffs/2011/01/fantastic_four-sight_how_this.html

======
ambirex
Its all a publicity stunt, Permanent death in comic books is some what of a
joke.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dead_comic_book_charact...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dead_comic_book_characters#List_of_comic_book_characters_that_have_returned_from_the_dead)

~~~
mymex1
Actually, super heroes CAN die... if they don't make money for their parent
companies. We just don't see them die :)

~~~
ambirex
I'm reminded of a line from a simpson's clip show: "from now until the time it
becomes unprofitable."

